#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  The fuck heb ik zitten lezen

## IBKIS

De NOS is toch serieus of wat? 

,...............

Ga naar het menu
Ga naar de inhoud
Nieuws
Sport

Associated Press
NOS Nieuws

Vandaag, 01:15
Rapper Tory Lanez schuldig in zaak schietincident Megan Thee Stallion
Rapper Tory Lanez is schuldig bevonden voor een schietincident in 2020 waarbij hij collega-rapper Megan Thee Stallion, bekend van hits als WAP en Savage, in de voet heeft geschoten. Lanez, wiens echte naam Daystar Peterson is, is schuldig bevonden aan drie aanklachten: het toebrengen van letsel met een semi-automatisch vuurwapen, het bezit van een geladen, niet-geregistreerd vuurwapen in een voertuig en het afvuren van een vuurwapen met grove nalatigheid.

Peterson, bekend van nummers als LUV en Say It, kan tot 22 jaar celstraf krijgen. De veroordeling hoort hij 27 januari.

Megan Thee Stallion, wier officile naam Megan Pete is, getuigde tijdens het proces dat Peterson een pistool op de achterkant van haar voeten afvuurde en schreeuwde dat ze moest dansen.

AFP
Megan Thee Stallion
Pete moest na het schietincident geopereerd worden omdat er kogelfragmenten in haar voet zaten. Volgens Pete had het tweetal al langer ruzie, die uit de hand liep toen ze zijn muziek had beledigd.

Peterson werd na het schietincident gearresteerd. Hij kwam op borgtocht vrij. De weken voorafgaand aan de rechtszaak moest hij in huisarrest doorbrengen. De rapper heeft altijd volgehouden onschuldig te zijn.

Buitenland

Cultuur & Media

Tip de redactie
Geef je tips aan ons door
Publieksvoorlichting
Voor vragen en reacties
NOS informatie
Over de NOS
Werken bij de NOS
Contact
Journalistieke verantwoording
Herstelrubriek
Ombudsman NPO
NOS Apps
Voorwaarden
Privacy
 NOS 2022
Cookie-instellingen
Rapper Tory Lanez schuldig in zaak schietincident Megan Thee Stallion

----------


## IBKIS

Volgende item: Andrew Tate komt uit de kast. 

Voor de zoveelste keer: ik betaal dan wel geen belastingen, maar ik had het zomaar hebben kunnen doen. Dit kan toch niet, of ben ik gek. 

Is het nieuws op misschien? Nee dat lijkt mij sterk. 

Is het die Meghan van Meghan? Wie de kankerfuck is Meghan stallion. Totale onzin.

----------


## IBKIS

Zoveel problemen. Zo veel. En dan dit. Serieus, wie is die stallionwijf, en waarom ken ik haar niet.

MAN KONTHAARVLECHT ZICHZELF.

Een man uit Rotterdam heeft zijn konthaar zelf gevlochten. Hierna volgen wat bijzonderheden bla bla. De man, uit Rotterdam, maakt het verder goed. De vlechtjes raken soms los, maar hij vlecht ze elke keer weer terug.

The fuck man, gewoon the fuck.

----------

